# I know this has been discussed before



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Dog shampoos. I currently use Earthbath Aloe and Oatmeal on him and am almost out. I like it, but I feel like their is something missing. After the bath, he gets kinda poofy and staticky. He shines, but I feel like he can shine some more. Any of you use something that leaves the coats silky and shiny?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i think diet and grooming has a lot to do with their coats. i use
Earthbath but there's other brands i would try.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions but I'd like to hear what others have to say. I use virgin coconut oil mixed with warm water as a final rinse and it always leaves my girls soft to the touch. But for shampoo, I use a hypoallergenic body wash (made for people) or head and shoulders. These are the only 2 products I have used where my pei hasn't swelled to the point of needing benadryl.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I use Puppy & Kitten - Hypo Allergenic Shampoo, Tearless Its not an actual shampoo so it doesnt strip the coat of any oils, has a nice pleasant smell that isnt to overwhelming, leaves the coat soft and shiny.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i think diet and grooming has a lot to do with their coats. i use
> Earthbath but there's other brands i would try.


He's on a great diet..and he is brushed on a regular basis. I don't know...I just feel like their is some shine and luster missing.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I prefer using Tropiclean, its the only line I trust to not give Ruby allergic reactions. It has a light clean fragrance, and very minimal ingredients which I love. They have a whole variety of shampoos, and one conditioner. Or, you could use organic apple cider vinegar as a final rinse after the shampoo, just make sure not to get it in the eyes. But it seals the cuticle and makes the hair nice and shiny, and takes out any dulling residues.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

A show poodle owner here, so I can say I have many experience wit hair LOL 

I use tropiclean as well also their spa line :thumb:




malluver1005 said:


> Dog shampoos. I currently use Earthbath Aloe and Oatmeal on him and am almost out. I like it, but I feel like their is something missing. After the bath, he gets kinda poofy and staticky. He shines, but I feel like he can shine some more. Any of you use something that leaves the coats silky and shiny?


Do you brush him before the bat? do you use a hair dryer?


To prevent the static and the poof, you have to use a spray bottle filled wit water and a small part of conditioner.

You see before you comb or brush the hair you have to spray this over the area were you are going to comb/ brush, moist it a bit and this way you are going to prevent the static caused by the wear of the comb/brush against the hair.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> A show poodle owner here, so I can say I have many experience wit hair LOL
> 
> I use tropiclean as well also their spa line :thumb:
> 
> ...



He is brushed well before a bath and I use a high velocity dryer on him.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> He is brushed well before a bath and I use a high velocity dryer on him.


I see, do you brush him during the blow? 

This helps too, I could look a video for you on you tube to show how.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sapphire-Light said:


> I see, do you brush him during the blow?
> 
> This helps too, I could look a video for you on you tube to show how.


Yes, he is brushed during.

ETA: He doesn't have mats and I don't mind the static as it happens very rarely...but I feel like his coat needs more luster and shine to it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I wash everyone with Baking Soda, a double wash, then rinse in ACV. 
I don't use chemicals, on my self or the pups, I'm working on homemade deo, etc. I'll probably end up coming up with a better mix, however this works really well for Brody, The Collies and even little wire/straight haired Dixi(and Jesse and I!!)!:wink:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Scarlett_O' said:


> I wash everyone with Baking Soda, a double wash, then rinse in ACV.
> I don't use chemicals, on my self or the pups, I'm working on homemade deo, etc. I'll probably end up coming up with a better mix, however this works really well for Brody, The Collies and even little wire/straight haired Dixi(and Jesse and I!!)!:wink:


I don't use chemicals on him either. Couldn't say the same for myself . I know there are chemical-free shampoos out there.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

malluver1005 said:


> Dog shampoos. I currently use Earthbath Aloe and Oatmeal on him and am almost out. I like it, but I feel like their is something missing. After the bath, he gets kinda poofy and staticky. He shines, but I feel like he can shine some more. Any of you use something that leaves the coats silky and shiny?


sounds to me like a little conditioner or finishing rinse will do the trick. Or spray some spritzer after


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

malluver1005 said:


> He is brushed well before a bath and I use a high velocity dryer on him.


well and that right there the hot heat will cause the poofy and static.


----------

